# Cheap-But Good??



## magickc (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi...i'm new....got a quick question...just doing Midsummer Nights Dream at my school and well basically our school has no budget at all and i was wondering if anyone knows of anything thats cheap and looks good..cos we have a rubbish hall and a portable stage, also anything i could use for tabs as the director wants the actors to be in the wings at all times but currently our school has nothing we can use. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Peter (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, welcome to controlbooth.com!

what's a "rubbish hall"? lol it doesnt sound too good. I have never done that play, but I am sure some others arround have done it and may have some ideas to help you out. Please feel free to have a look arround the site and add your ideas to any topics being talked about! Hopefully some others will be along in a while and might be able to suggest somethings that can help you.

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## ship (Jun 7, 2005)

Could contact your local scenic construction company, lighting production company, party decorators and theaters to see if they have anything coming down that if scrap will otherwise be going into the trash. Given a 501c3 tax deduction status it might be worth putting it asside for you.

Otherwise, what about using, borrowing or making soft or hard flats for your maskings? Nothing says it has to be drape. If nothing else, does the school have any portable walls or screens? Blackboards on casters? 

If nothing else, what about some bed sheets? Given they are flame resistant, perhaps you can get some as donation or at a large discount than dye them black.

Just remember that no matter your budget, you still have to comply with fire safety codes and this would include not using plastic tarps and similar things for drapes unless fire resistant. You also might have to do a flame test.


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth!

- THE OFFICIAL WELCOME WAGON(part 1 of 2)


----------

